# Help! 2008 Rogue Radio wont preset



## jackie1631 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently had to replace by battery so my radio lost the memory of all my presets. When I try and go back to preset my 6 channels on the A storage bank I can only preset 1,2,3 to FM. 4,5,6 are AM and when I press radio to switch it it goes back to 1 cause that is FM. Help me please! I want 1-6 to be FM! ugh!


----------

